
The Sheets of San Francisco - japhyr
https://www.aeracode.org/2017/11/12/sheets-san-francisco/
======
hkmurakami
I feel like there'd be a pretty legitimate market for these as high end wall
art at something like $2000 per sheet. (Idk, maybe it would need color though)

~~~
japhyr
I was wondering what a fair price would be for this kind of work. There's a
lot of work that goes into producing a high-quality version of this. If you
take into account the hours and materials, it certainly seems like you could
reasonably charge $1000 or more. It also seems hard to scale this work, so
you're not going to make a lot by automating the process much.

~~~
hkmurakami
I consider this to be similar to a painting you buy From a local artist. Most
of the large stuff is in the thousands.

------
0xdada
I love these models and have been looking for LIDAR data for Budapest ever
since I saw the London model.

